
Ask HN: What do you do when you join a new team with an existing codebase? - v3gas
Do you<p>- look at the tests?<p>- pick a function and follow it in a debugger?<p>- pick a task and figure out how to implement it?<p>- pair program?<p>- etc<p>Personally, I&#x27;ve found picking a task and start doing it is helpful
======
mooreds
I wrote a whole blog post about that:

[https://letterstoanewdeveloper.com/2018/09/24/learning-to-
re...](https://letterstoanewdeveloper.com/2018/09/24/learning-to-read-code-is-
more-important-than-learning-to-write-it/)

Tldr:

* Do a high level scan

* Dive deep on one part

* Use the scientific method. Create small experiments to help you build your intuition about the system.

